# Jobs



## graemeboro (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello All,

Hope you can help. I have been doing a bit of reading (and putting questions on here) and am tempted to apply now.

My question is how realistic is it to find a job in IT/IT Security Management once I have a visa approved? I see from sites like Monstor that jobs are there, I am interested in Toronto as that is where the work seems to be.

My plan would be to contact agents etc once I have the visa and arrange a set time to visit to do interviews etc.

Does anyone have experience of this, how did you get your job. As discussed previously its hardly likely whilst I dont have a visa, and I am self employed in the UK so cannot get a transfer!

Thanks in advance.
Graeme


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

graemeboro said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Hope you can help. I have been doing a bit of reading (and putting questions on here) and am tempted to apply now.
> 
> ...


IMO your best bet, after you receive your PR visa, would be to plan/do a reccie to Toronto and spend the time visiting the Headhunters specializing in IT jobs. You do not have to activate your visa at this time but you must activate it within one year of your medical(s). IT jobs are in much demand in Toronto probably because it is still the financial and business centre of the country.


----------

